# Server off, wann on?



## Slayne` (8. September 2008)

Hier kann alles rein, was mit dem Offlinesein der Betagameserver zu tun hat!

ATM sind ja alle server ausser des einen französischen offline! falls jemand news hat, oder sonst sich die zeit totschlagen will, immer willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (8. September 2008)

Die Server gehn nicht mehr online. Weil ihr OB Spieler so lässtig seit. Und immer 1000 Threads eröffnet wenn mal was ned passt.


----------



## Caledor (8. September 2008)

JUPP , glaube das dauert noch sind heute um 5uhr runtergefahren...
franz server warteschlange 99 / 128


----------



## Slayne` (8. September 2008)

Caledor schrieb:


> JUPP , glaube das dauert noch sind heute um 5uhr runtergefahren...
> franz server warteschlange 99 / 128



wenn man wenigstens wüsste wieso sie off sind .. aber nein .. keine news, kein garnichts


----------



## Freebs (8. September 2008)

Fand den Thread eigentlich auch ein wenig unnötig, aber da der "Na Danke GOA" Thread geclosed wurde obwohl sich eine interessante Diskussion entwickelt hatte können wir gern hier weiter babbeln. 

Hoffentlich fängt jetzt auch so langsam in Irland der Arbeitstag an und wir können bald wieder auf die Server. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Byrok (8. September 2008)

auch wenn ihr die gründe wissen würdet - ihr würdet genauso dumm dastehn wie jetzt

so, ich sag euch jetzt, wann alle server on gehen: mittwoch 10.09.2009 10uhr 30min 22sec - Quelle: kristallkugel


----------



## derhacker (8. September 2008)

Freebs schrieb:


> Fand den Thread eigentlich auch ein wenig unnötig, aber da der "Na Danke GOA" Thread geclosed wurde obwohl sich eine interessante Diskussion entwickelt hatte können wir gern hier weiter babbeln.
> 
> Hoffentlich fängt jetzt auch so langsam in Irland der Arbeitstag an und wir können bald wieder auf die Server.
> 
> ...




wenn ich mich ins spiel einlogge sehe ich keinen einzigen server!! ist das bei euch auch so? ich weiß nicht, wo da ein französischer server sein sollte. kann nur optionen anklicken, sonst nix.


----------



## Masao (8. September 2008)

wie sagte mal jemand it´s done when it´s done


----------



## Freebs (8. September 2008)

derhacker schrieb:


> wenn ich mich ins spiel einlogge sehe ich keinen einzigen server!! ist das bei euch auch so? ich weiß nicht, wo da ein französischer server sein sollte. kann nur optionen anklicken, sonst nix.



So isses im Moment. Aus ner Kristallkugel hab ich gehört, dass die Server am Mittwoch um 10:30:22 wieder on gehen sollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergerus (8. September 2008)

passt vllt. nicht ganz hier rein, aber schaltet sich der login auf der war-europe-site willkürlich ein und aus? bzw. ist er gerade offline?


----------



## Freebs (8. September 2008)

zergerus schrieb:


> passt vllt. nicht ganz hier rein, aber schaltet sich der login auf der war-europe-site willkürlich ein und aus? bzw. ist er gerade offline?



Da ich gestern Praktisch den ganzen Tag versucht habe, mich zu registrieren bin ich auch der Meinung, dass die lieben GOA-Leute so alle 15 min den Stecker rein und wieder rausstecken.


----------



## akoras (8. September 2008)

Ist ja auch vorauszusehen gewesen dass die den "Stresstest" bei so wenig erfolgreichen Anmeldungen auf einen Server verlagern... 

Einzig und alleine der fehlende Informationsfluss seitens GOA/EA/Myth. nervt mich. Das würde schon vieles wett machen, einfach eine kurze Info "Server gehen für Wartungsarbeiten off"... naja, ich glaub die hatten eine turbulente Nacht :-)


----------



## Blutpsycho (8. September 2008)

dat is ma ne nette frage will mich endlich registrieren aber der server ist schätzungsweise auch noch down also lehs ich mir hier den spaß durch und harre aus der dinge die mich erwarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cynir (8. September 2008)

zergerus schrieb:


> passt vllt. nicht ganz hier rein, aber schaltet sich der login auf der war-europe-site willkürlich ein und aus? bzw. ist er gerade offline?



Immo ist er gerade wieder weg. Ist aber meist ne Sache von paar Minuten, dann ist er wieder für ein paar Minuten verfügbar, allerdings ohne nachvollziehbare Änderungen (414, 1103)


----------



## Blutpsycho (8. September 2008)

akoras schrieb:


> naja, ich glaub die hatten eine turbulente Nacht :-)




also ich möchte im mom nicht bei denen arbeiten^^


----------



## Dilan (8. September 2008)

So scheints mir auch, obwohl er immer wieder mal Kurz da ist, gibt es doch keine merklichen änderungen.

Ich verstehe den sinn nicht, bzw verstehe nicht was dort passiert, da dieser ablauf seit gestern um 23Uhr so aussieht.
Geändert hat sich aber nichts.


----------



## cynir (8. September 2008)

akoras schrieb:


> Ist ja auch vorauszusehen gewesen dass die den "Stresstest" bei so wenig erfolgreichen Anmeldungen auf einen Server verlagern...
> 
> Einzig und alleine der fehlende Informationsfluss seitens GOA/EA/Myth. nervt mich. Das würde schon vieles wett machen, einfach eine kurze Info "Server gehen für Wartungsarbeiten off"... naja, ich glaub die hatten eine turbulente Nacht :-)



Streich mal das EA/Mythic aus Deiner Liste, es gibt für die beiden nicht den geringsten Grund uns Europäer zu informieren, die haben mit uns nichts zu tun, nur GOA ist für uns zuständig. Und ja, hier schliesse ich mich an, der mangelnde Informationsfluss nervt. Auf der anderen Seite, wo es keine Infos gibt, was sollen sie berichten?

Alle halben Stunden ein Post a´la "Ach übrigens der Mist funktioniert immer noch nicht" würde uns auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, das wissen wir bereits.


----------



## Blutpsycho (8. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> Alle halben Stunden ein Post a´la "Ach übrigens der Mist funktioniert immer noch nicht" würde uns auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, das wissen wir bereits.



wo er recht hat hat er recht also heist einfach warten und schaun was passiert naja ich mach mich ma vom acker viel spaß noch beim posten


----------



## Corelli (8. September 2008)

Bin auch auf dem Franzosen Server vorm Login...

Eure Warteposition 85 von 249 Order seite

Destruction kann man keine Chars mehr erstellen


----------



## estafador (8. September 2008)

Also ich habe heute morgen anscheinend einen moment erwischt wo ich den Ky eingeben konnt. natürlich kam das popup 414 habe aber einfach weiter geklickt bis da stand du bist nicht mehr authentifiziert. Naja dachte mist war halt wieder nix. Doch gerade bekam ich die mail das es gklappt hat. Naja einfach immer weiter versuchen irgendwann klapts. Nur wie hier schon alle gelesen haben kommt man nur auf den franzosen und da auch nur in riesen warteschlange


----------



## Kaderian (8. September 2008)

Das kann echt nicht sein. Dachte mir hey hast ja heut ein bisschen zeit kannst ja dein Char von gestern 23:30 uhr (nachdem ich 9 stunden auf die mail gewartet habe) weiter zocken. Super.. Server off und diese News :

Dieser Vorfall, bedingt durch den massiven Ansturm der Fans, beschränkt den Zugang zu unseren Servern leider auf die Tester aus der Phase der geschlossenen Beta und eine begrenzte Anzahl an Neuregistrierungen.

Und dann ja noch von der Geschäftsleitung :

 Heute war ein schwarzer Tag. Wir haben einen massiven Ansturm an Spielern erwartet, aber die Realität war wesentlich härter.


Also das ist echt schlimm GOA hat sich keine Freunde gemacht.


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

Ich warte seid 24 und 20 Stunden auf 2 verschiedenen Mail Accounts auf eine EMail , kommt die überhaupt noch an ? Wieso sagt in den News niemand etwas davon?


----------



## Philipp23 (8. September 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Ich warte seid 24 und 20 Stunden auf 2 verschiedenen Mail Accounts auf eine EMail , kommt die überhaupt noch an ? Wieso sagt in den News niemand etwas davon?



Eventuell sind alle Keys schon weg ??


----------



## derhacker (8. September 2008)

Corelli schrieb:


> Bin auch auf dem Franzosen Server vorm Login...
> 
> Eure Warteposition 85 von 249 Order seite
> 
> Destruction kann man keine Chars mehr erstellen




wo kannst du denn die server sehen? wenn ich mich ins spiel einlogge seh ich garnichts. kann nur auf optionen klicken.


----------



## Kaderian (8. September 2008)

Ich habe mich echt schon auf das Spiel gefreut. Aber Bei den miesen Support trau ich mich glaube ich nicht es zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayne` (8. September 2008)

so LANGSAM aber sicher sollten sich die lieben goa leute doch darum kümmern, die server hochzufahren .. 15min warten zum einloggen auf nen FRANZÖSISCHEN (!) server sind einfach n BISSCHEN zu krass


----------



## Philipp23 (8. September 2008)

Kaderian schrieb:


> Ich habe mich echt schon auf das Spiel gefreut. Aber Bei den miesen Support trau ich mich glaube ich nicht es zu kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja hoffentlich kaufst du dieses Spiel nicht. Wenn du jetzt schon so rumhäulst. Die Server sind gerade einmal 20std gelaufen. Und ich schätze mal von dem großen Spieler andrang gibt es nun Probleme. Sowas passierst nunmal bei einer Beta Phase.


----------



## Caledor (8. September 2008)

es ist schon ein wenig nervig
stresstest erfolgreich , ich bin ein wenig gestresst ...

ohne vorwarnung werden die server runtergefahren , dann nur kein wort darüber verlieren 
und dann zum beweis das es doch geht lass ma mal einen server laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das is ne sehr gute verkaufspolitik , bzw wie "erfreut" man ein haufen spiele freaks auf einmal...


----------



## zergerus (8. September 2008)

Slayne` schrieb:


> so LANGSAM aber sicher sollten sich die lieben goa leute doch darum kümmern, die server hochzufahren .. 15min warten zum einloggen auf nen FRANZÖSISCHEN (!) server sind einfach n BISSCHEN zu krass



sei froh ÜBERHAUPT die möglichkeit zu haben das spiel anzutesten, die meisten wären wirklich froh darüber.


----------



## Slayne` (8. September 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Ja hoffentlich kaufst du dieses Spiel nicht. Wenn du jetzt schon so rumhäulst. Die Server sind gerade einmal 20std gelaufen. Und ich schätze mal von dem großen Spieler andrang gibt es nun Probleme. Sowas passierst nunmal bei einer Beta Phase.



laber keinen schwachsinn, solche dinge wie sie jetzt bei war vorfallen sind auf keinen fall normal! oder glaubst du es ist normal wenn der CEO (!) einer firma auf der homepage um 3 uhr nachts (!) eine message posten muss? na dann viel glück dir im normalen arbeitsleben, wenn du sowas für normal hälst oO


----------



## cynir (8. September 2008)

Ich habe ne Vermutung warum das Registrieren nicht funktioniert und warum man uns den heutigen späten Vormittag als Deadline gegeben hat wann es funktioniert. Wäre allerdings zu komisch wenn es tatsächlich so wäre.

Dazu ein paar Hintergrund-Infos für nicht EDV-Pros

Datenbanken jeder Art kann man zu unterschiedlichen Preisen kaufen, basierend auf gleichzeitigen Nutzern. Es macht rein kostenmässig auch nen massiven Unterschied ob man z.B. eine Oracle-Datenbank für 500 gleichzeitige Nutzer oder für 5000 bzw. unbegrenzt kauft.

Webseiten verbinden sich mit Datenbanken per Session. Jedesmal wenn ein Nutzer einen Brwoser öffnet und damit auf eine Seite surft hinter der eine Datenbank steht öffnet er damit eine Verbindung zur Datenbank,völlgi egal ob er auf der Seite dann was macht oder nicht. Was aber auch heisst, dass jeder der eine Verbindung zur Datenbank herstellen kann und dann einfach nur den Browser geöffnet lässt diese Verbindung weiterhin besetzt.

Meine Vermutung wäre nun, GOA hat die Datenbank relativ früh im Entwicklungsprozess gekauft, und dann um Geld zu sparen, nur eine kleine Lizenz erworben, 5000 Nutzer oder so ähnlich, was zu der Zeit ja auch mehr als ausreichend war.

Nachdem das nun schon 2 Jahre her ist, wurde dieser Fakt ganz einfach vergessen, es war jede Menge zu tun um den Relase vorzubereiten, OB kam über den Horizont, es hat ganz einfach keiner mehr daran gedacht. 

Es kam der Sonntagmorgen, die ersten paar Tausend hatten ihre Brwoser schon um 6h oder früher auf die Seite gerichtet, die DB-Verbindungen waren damit bereits zu und als dann um 08:30 alle ihre Keys registrieren wollten waren einfach keine lizensierten Verbindungen mehr da, zumindest bei weitem nicht ausreichend um den Ansturm von 300.000+ Spielern zu bewältigen.

Ergebnis: Die Datenbank antwortet, da ja alle lizensierten Verbindungen bereits genutzt wurden, entweder mit einem "Nein" (1103) auf die Anfrage oder konnte die schiere Menge an "Nein" gar nicht mehr über die Leitungen bringen, was einen Timeout (414) beim wartenden Web-System auslöste.

Das Problem, so ich recht habe, konnte an einem Sonntag überhaupt nicht gelöst werden, da man eine neue Lizenz kaufen oder die alte erweitern muss, beides nicht möglich, ist schliesslich niemand da der die Lizenz verkaufen könnte, was uns auch zum späten Vormittag heute bringt. Sobald die Leute von Oracle oder wer auch immer der Lieferant sein mag, im Büro sind, bekommt GOA den neuen Lizenzschlüssel, installiert ihn und plötzlich löst sich alles in Wohlgefallen auf.

Aber egal ob ich mit meiner Vermutung recht habe oder nicht, zugeben würden sie das wohl nie, der Rest der Branche würde dann wahrscheinlich 2010 noch lachen.


----------



## Tagel (8. September 2008)

ja da hat Phillip recht und War is nunmal das spiel mit den meisten open beta testern

Ich war bei der OB von Tabula Rasa dabei und sogar da sind server ausgefallen am ersten tag


----------



## Student26 (8. September 2008)

leute hört ihr euch eigentlich mal selbst zu? das ist die BETA. kommt doch alle mal wieder runter.


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

Kaderian schrieb:


> Ich habe mich echt schon auf das Spiel gefreut. Aber Bei den miesen Support trau ich mich glaube ich nicht es zu kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





ey wer nen open-beta start mit seinen ganzen folgen und typischen merkmalen als anlass nimmt komplett über das ganze produkt zu urteilen, der sollte auch wirklich nicht kaufen, nicht hier reinschreiben, die community nicht nerven.........schon dieses gelaber von wegen mieser support... lass War einen Monat nach release oder besser 2-3 monate laufen und probier dich mit problemen an den support zu wenden, dann hast überhaupt das geringste recht von support zu sprechen.


----------



## Philipp23 (8. September 2008)

Slayne` schrieb:


> laber keinen schwachsinn, solche dinge wie sie jetzt bei war vorfallen sind auf keinen fall normal! oder glaubst du es ist normal wenn der CEO (!) einer firma auf der homepage um 3 uhr nachts (!) eine message posten muss? na dann viel glück dir im normalen arbeitsleben, wenn du sowas für normal hälst oO



Naja mir egal. Cod 4 läuft und das andere ist mir wayne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (8. September 2008)

Kaderian schrieb:


> Ich habe mich echt schon auf das Spiel gefreut. Aber Bei den miesen Support trau ich mich glaube ich nicht es zu kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Da ändert sich schlagartig wenn Du erstmal on bist. Ich hatte heute Morg’n da Möglichkeit ca. 2 Minut’n reinzuschau’n un’ ez hat mir supergut gefall’n. Da erste kurze Einblick war total Bombä. Alle da frühzeitig da Flintä inz Korn werf’n un’ sich damit da "reinschnuppan" vorenthalt’n sin’ selba Schuld. Wer da gestrig’n Tag überstand’n hat sollte nich’ auf halba Streckä umkehr’n. Entweda ganz oda garnicht. Also Nerv’n bewahr’n, NETT BLEIBEN un’ sich freu’n. Es kann nur bessa werd’n.


----------



## Tagel (8. September 2008)

Mal so ne Frage kann man auf dem Franz Server die Sprache auf Deutsch umstellen 

Ich kann ein bisschen Französisch aber die q Texte blik ich net


----------



## Philipp23 (8. September 2008)

Tagel schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage kann man auf dem Franz Server die Sprache auf Deutsch umstellen
> 
> Ich kann ein bisschen Französisch aber die q Texte blik ich net



Im Chat Fenster /language German eingeben.


----------



## Halwin (8. September 2008)

hab grad 2 1/2 Stunden im Wartezimmer bei Arzt gehockt... als ich dann die Sprechstundenhilfe gefragt hab ob ein 414 oder gar ein 300 Fehler vorliegt, hat die mich ganz unverständlich angeschaut...

Komisch...


----------



## Vatertod (8. September 2008)

Slayne` schrieb:


> wenn man wenigstens wüsste wieso sie off sind .. aber nein .. keine news, kein garnichts




Dann denk mal nach, warum es STRESSTEST genannt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was bringen 250 user verteilt auf 10 server?


----------



## Kaderian (8. September 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Ja hoffentlich kaufst du dieses Spiel nicht. Wenn du jetzt schon so rumhäulst. Die Server sind gerade einmal 20std gelaufen. Und ich schätze mal von dem großen Spieler andrang gibt es nun Probleme. Sowas passierst nunmal bei einer Beta Phase.




MIr ist klar das das ne Beta ist. Aber ein paar Infos hätten nicht geschadet. Alleine nur Warum leute 20 stunden auf ihre mails warten. Nicht erst um halb 3 mal ne news schreiben. Und wenn sie schon so viele keys raus hauen dann müssen die auch dafür sorgen das nicht nur 1 Server online ist. Gestern waren alle server da obwohl nix ging. Und das ist ja nicht das erste mal das GOA mist baut. Selbst die WOW Beta lief reibungsloser


----------



## Tagel (8. September 2008)

Warum regen sich alle auf 
Wer nich zahlt für ein spiel kann auch nich erwarten das es 100% läuft

Die Beta keys sind kostenlos und der Test is für die Entwickler gedacht nicht für die Spieler


----------



## linlux (8. September 2008)

Caledor schrieb:


> es ist schon ein wenig nervig
> stresstest erfolgreich , ich bin ein wenig gestresst ...
> 
> ohne vorwarnung werden die server runtergefahren , dann nur kein wort darüber verlieren
> ...



Erfreuen wohl kaum.
Es kann sich glücklich schätzen der bereits auf die server kommt, für den großteil der zukünftigen user heißt es immer noch abwarten und tee trinken. den das technische problem der key reg server ist noch immer nicht gelößt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schade eigendlich den ich als Vater würde schon gerne vor dem start schon mal schauen welche inhalte dieses spiel in sich birgt, bevor meine kids anfangen zu spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber na gut dan muß man eben sagen wartet noch bis nach dem start wen überhaupt.


----------



## Zurg (8. September 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Naja mir egal. Cod 4 läuft und das andere ist mir wayne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja dann geh doch bitte CoD  spielen und gib nicht immer deinen Senf dazu wenn es dir eh wayne ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Btw welche Beta ist denn mal nicht ohne Probleme angelaufen ? Ja gut, bei War OpenBeta ist es bischen sehr heftig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tagel (8. September 2008)

Die schlange auf der Ordnungs seite beträgt jetzt 400 leute

Auch wenn ich Zeit habe zu warten ich würd mich schon freuen wenn die anderen server aufgemacht werden


----------



## Kyddo (8. September 2008)

Mit euren rumgeheule geht ihr allen nur auf den Keks, vorallem um die urzeit! Müsst ihr nicht in der Schule sein oder arbeiten ? Hört auf zu heulen, DAS IST EINE BETA und keine spiele Garantie!!!111

Die meisten die hier rumjammern sind eh nur leute die den Beta Key irgend wo auf eine Seite ergattert habe.
Die eigentlich geschädigten der CE, die wirklich viel geld dafür bezahlt haben, wurde ja ein garantierter zugang zur Offenen Beta versprochen. Aber statt dessen, wieder nur cloesed beta leute + leute die irgend wo nen key herhaben und sich neuangemeldet haben können an der beta teilnehmen.

Hab kaum leute gesehen die die CE haben und sich so massiv aufregen und rumheulen wie ihr. Ich hab auch die CE aber seh das gelassen entgegen, Mysthic könnt auch jederzeit sagen das ihn der Test ausgereicht hat und die Beta beenden.



Also lasst diese heul Threads sein und das rumgeflame gegenüber GOA die bekommen genug druck Seitens Mysthic.

Und liebe Forum admins, bitte greift mal härter duch bei den leuten die hier nen Account erstellt haben und innerhalb von 1Tag 20 heul Beiträge verfasst haben. Es macht langsam kein spass mehr hier zu lesen.


Ich selber hab noch mehrer beta keys die ich weitergeben wollte, was ich mir aber nun 10mal überlegen. Keine lust noch mehr weinende Kinder hier her zu holen.


----------



## Tagel (8. September 2008)

In Bayern sind noch Ferien


----------



## muecke79 (8. September 2008)

ich kotze gleich in meine tatatur konnte mich bei WAR anmelden auf cd regestration drücken key eingeben und dann kam 1103 ;( ;( :doh: : :8[:


----------



## Tagel (8. September 2008)

Probiers mal mit gemütlichkeit
mit Ruhe und Gemütlichkeit


----------



## muecke79 (8. September 2008)

ich zocke jetzt BF" paar std jemand lust ?


----------



## derhacker (8. September 2008)

Tagel schrieb:


> Die schlange auf der Ordnungs seite beträgt jetzt 400 leute
> 
> Auch wenn ich Zeit habe zu warten ich würd mich schon freuen wenn die anderen server aufgemacht werden




Nochmal, nur damit ich es auch mal kapiere. Wie könnt ihr einen französischen Server auswählen?? Wenn ich das Spiel starte hab ich ein Interface mit Optionen, Credits, Beenden und Filme. Nirgendwo hab ich eine Serverauswahl oder kann sonstiges anwählen. Wäre über eine Antwort wirklich dankbar. Ich zweifel langsam schon an meinem Verstand......aber nach 24 Stunden von einem Problem zum anderen bin ich wohl nicht der einzigste.


----------



## Tagel (8. September 2008)

Bei mir öffnet sich beim start ein Fenster mit allen Servern und da kann ich nur Franz anklicken


----------



## derhacker (8. September 2008)

Tagel schrieb:


> Bei mir öffnet sich beim start ein Fenster mit allen Servern und da kann ich nur Franz anklicken




Ok, danke....Bei mir öffnet sich garnichts. Ich hoffe nicht, dass ich das Spiel nochmal neu installieren muss...


----------



## Tagel (8. September 2008)

Bei mir wars am Anfang auch so dann hab ich neugestartet und dann gings


----------



## Kyddo (8. September 2008)

Ihr kappiert es nicht richtig ? TOPIC LESEN-----> überlegen ob ich zu dem Thema was schreiben kann----> zum entschluss kommen: NEIN ----> FRESSE HALTEN



> muecke79  	Geschrieben: vor 3 Minuten
> ich zocke jetzt BF" paar std jemand lust ?
> Tagel 	Geschrieben: vor 3 Minuten
> Probiers mal mit gemütlichkeit mit Ruhe und Gemütlichkeit
> ...



WAS ZUM GEIER trägt das zum thema bei ?

PLZ CLOSE THE THREAD !


----------



## david33 (8. September 2008)

leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


o o  also abgesehn von den schlechten beta start 


das spiel wird richtig gut ,,,


----------



## Astadia (8. September 2008)

jap denke ich auch also die ersten eindrücke die ich machen konnte lvln geht auch recht fix sieht auf jedenfall nach mehr aus


----------



## cynir (8. September 2008)

Kyddo schrieb:


> Also lasst diese heul Threads sein und das rumgeflame gegenüber GOA die bekommen genug druck Seitens Mysthic.
> 
> Und liebe Forum admins, bitte greift mal härter duch bei den leuten die hier nen Account erstellt haben und innerhalb von 1Tag 20 heul Beiträge verfasst haben. Es macht langsam kein spass mehr hier zu lesen.



Och Du Armer....

Sitzt jemand mit ner Pistole hinter Dir und zwingt Dich jeden Post zu lesen?

Siehs realistisch, egal welches Spiel, egal wielange es schon auf dem Markt ist, egal welches Forum, egal wieviele Leute von Deiner Sorte sich darüber aufregen, die Heulthreads überwiegen immer und werden immer überwiegen.

Simpler psycholigscher Grund, ein glücklicher Mensch hat keinen inneren Druck sein Glück der Welt mitzuteilen, ein unglücklicher sehr wohl, egal ob das Unglück nur eingebildet oder real ist. 

Die Admins haben eigentlich nur eine Chance den Frieden auf einem Board zu wahren, und die besteht darin solche Leute wie Dich rauszuwerfen, ist auch weit weniger Arbeit als die Anderen rauszuwerfen.

btw: Flamewars entstehen niemals dadurch, dass Spieler die mit dem Zustand unglücklich sind sich ihren Frust von der Seele schreiben sondern immer nur dadurch dass Ignoranten wie Du daher kommen und ihnen mit erhobenem Zeigefinger mitteilen, dass sie Vollidioten sind und endlich die Schnauze halten sollen. Denk mal drüber nach


----------



## Astadia (8. September 2008)

psst gut jetzt sonnst kommt wieder closed


----------



## Carthos (8. September 2008)

Slayne` schrieb:


> laber keinen schwachsinn, solche dinge wie sie jetzt bei war vorfallen sind auf keinen fall normal! oder glaubst du es ist normal wenn der CEO (!) einer firma auf der homepage um 3 uhr nachts (!) eine message posten muss? na dann viel glück dir im normalen arbeitsleben, wenn du sowas für normal hälst oO



Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass der Geschäftsführer von Blizzard sich jemals gemeldet hat und da gab es auch schon zahlreiche Probleme. Insofern ist das eine Besserung. Ausserdem kann es öfter mal vorkommen, dass man im Netzwerkmanagement oder ähnlichen Sparten auch um 3 Uhr nachts arbeitet.


----------



## muecke79 (8. September 2008)

Hey Kyddo willst du meinen Spalta auf deinen Schädel spüren oder was der scheiss wir sind zum flames hier und wenn du es schon seit 24 std probierst dich anzumelden dann flamed man halt mal ein bischen lass uns in ruhe und geh WOW spielen mit deinen kleinen elfe


----------



## david33 (8. September 2008)

der erste eindruck von mir im vergleich zu wow ( auweia) war echt positiv obwohl i erst nur auf den französischen server war


also leute eine beta mit so einen grossen kontinkent an leuten die das testen dürfen,,,, kein wunder das das kein server oder mehere aushlaten


mfg


----------



## Fehler 414 Fansite (8. September 2008)

Man das warten ist so derbe langweilig... vor allem sitzt mein kumpel zuhause und zockt...das nervt...


----------



## Marcel_95 (8. September 2008)

sind die server schon da


----------



## Qulhata (8. September 2008)

nein nur der überfüllte franz.^^


----------



## akoras (8. September 2008)

ich geh immer noch die wette ein dass sich da irgendwo ein verflixter fehler in der programmierung der seite eingeschlichen hat, der die datenbanken so enorm belastet... lasst die jungs doch erstmal ausschlafen die werden es schon richten... ich geh jetzt arbeiten *G*


----------



## Sanitäter (8. September 2008)

Hm nur mal ne frage .. wollte nu nen jünger des Khain spielen aber meine "seite " wäre voll und ich bin in der warteschlange... wenn ich jetzt mein zeloten weiter spielen wollen würde müsste ich mich erneut anstellen ? oder gilt des nur für die Insel


----------



## Efgrib (8. September 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Naja mir egal. Cod 4 läuft und das andere ist mir wayne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sollte man mit 23 nicht langsam aus dem kiddie-alter raus sein?


----------



## Tagel (8. September 2008)

ja du musst dich anstellen


----------



## Kikolool (8. September 2008)

also ich zocke schon seit 8 uhr halt auf französisch wo ich nix kapier aber was solls =)


----------



## Thrillville (8. September 2008)

Ich glaube langsam die machen das extra! Die haben so viele Key´s rausgehauen damit sie sehen wieviele sich am OB Tag ( also Gestern )
einloggen wollen oder sich regestrieren um sicher zu gehen das sie das Spiel auch am 18.9 veröffentlichen können !!! Lest mal die NEWS auf der WAR europe Seite immen das gleiche bla bla bla  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## linlux (8. September 2008)

Thrillville schrieb:


> Ich glaube langsam die machen das extra! Die haben so viele Key´s rausgehauen damit sie sehen wieviele sich am OB Tag ( also Gestern )
> einloggen wollen oder sich regestrieren um sicher zu gehen das sie das Spiel auch am 18.9 veröffentlichen können !!! Lest mal die NEWS auf der WAR europe Seite immen das gleiche bla bla bla
> 
> 
> ...



Was sollen die anderes schreiben!? Als das, das nichts geht !?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergerus (8. September 2008)

wtf (!?) ist code 1103 ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Thrillville schrieb:


> Ich glaube langsam die machen das extra! Die haben so viele Key´s rausgehauen damit sie sehen wieviele sich am OB Tag ( also Gestern )
> einloggen wollen oder sich regestrieren um sicher zu gehen das sie das Spiel auch am 18.9 veröffentlichen können !!! Lest mal die NEWS auf der WAR europe Seite immen das gleiche bla bla bla
> 
> 
> ...



Das dürfte mit einer der Gründe gewesen sein, welcher auch sehr logisch ist, dass man dann auch noch testet ob die Accountverwaltung überhaupt mit sovielen Leuten funktioniert... stell dir vor das wäre alles erst am Releasetag passiert!
Und wie linlux schon sagte... mehr als "Es geht nicht, alles im Arsch" brauchen sie doch auch garnicht schreiben


----------



## Qulhata (8. September 2008)

mal sehn wann se die deutschen server mal hochfahren
wäre mal cool


----------



## Thrillville (8. September 2008)

Ja ihr habt ja recht, das regt mich alles nur noch auf !! Ich bin mal gespannt ob mein Beta Key wofür ich mir die Seele aus´m LEib gesucht habe überhaupt noch funktioniert !!


----------



## Phant0m (8. September 2008)

laut sterni sind sie in ca. 2 stunden online. is aber nich sicher


----------



## wackalion (8. September 2008)

Hallo,

Ihr leute die "nur" noch den CD Key eingeben müssen. Lest doch die Anleitung wie man diese Fehlermeldungen umgehen könnt.

Nutzt Opera und ignoriert die Fehlermeldungen. Klickt SIe nicht weg sondern verschiebt sie und betätigt dann F5 oder Reload Browser.

Im Moment ist die Reg.Seite down, wie auch die Keyeingabeseite.

Es ist zur Zeit 1 Server on, auf dem ein Stresstest läuft. Die anderen werden im laufe des Tages bestimmt wieder hochgefahren.

Wenn man im Game drinne ist, läuft es absolut stabil und rund, wie auch die Server.

Das einzige was schief gelaufen ist, um es mal vorsichtig zu formulieren, ist das GOA nicht aus seinen Fehlern aus DAOC gelernt hat. Die Schuld ist nicht bei Mythic zu suchen. Dort in den USA alles normal. GOA hätte die OB Key registrationen schon vor Tagen erlauben sollen.

Die Flashseite GOA's ist fast 1zu1 aus DAOC Zeiten übernommen worden. Kein Comment dazu((

Ich hoffe das Ihr alle schnell in den Genuß der OB kommt.


lg Wacka


----------



## Thrillville (8. September 2008)

Heute Morgen in der Frühe haben wir euch mitgeteilt, dass wir an unseren Datenbankservern arbeiten und dass wir euch am Vormittag ein Update liefern würde. So sieht die Situation im Moment aus:

Wir haben alle offenen Registrierungen von gestern verarbeitet, wer gestern seinen Code eingeben konnte, sollte ihn mittlerweile aktiviert bekommen haben.

Wie heute früh angekündigt haben wir die Datenbank nun heruntergefahren, um sie neu zu konfigurieren. Im Moment sind wir dabei, die Softwareänderungen abzuschließen, und wir rechnen damit, euch heute Mittag einen neuen Status mitteilen zu können.

Wir bitten weiterhin um eure Geduld und entschuldigen uns erneut für die Verzögerung.

                                                                   Na da bin ich mal gespannt !!


----------



## SARodiRIEL (8. September 2008)

Das hier ist die neueste News-meldung auf war-europe.de:
Heute Morgen in der Frühe haben wir euch mitgeteilt, dass wir an unseren Datenbankservern arbeiten und dass wir euch am Vormittag ein Update liefern würde. So sieht die Situation im Moment aus:

Wir haben alle offenen Registrierungen von gestern verarbeitet, wer gestern seinen Code eingeben konnte, sollte ihn mittlerweile aktiviert bekommen haben.

Wie heute früh angekündigt haben wir die Datenbank nun heruntergefahren, um sie neu zu konfigurieren. Im Moment sind wir dabei, die Softwareänderungen abzuschließen, und wir rechnen damit, euch heute Mittag einen neuen Status mitteilen zu können.

Wir bitten weiterhin um eure Geduld und entschuldigen uns erneut für die Verzögerung.


Es geht also vorran. Ich bin mir sicher sie haben aus dem Debakel gelernt und zum Release läuft alles glatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (8. September 2008)

Doppelpost zur selben Minute... Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke ^^


----------



## linlux (8. September 2008)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> Es geht also vorran. Ich bin mir sicher sie haben aus dem Debakel gelernt und zum Release läuft alles glatt
> 
> ...



Du bist ja sehr zuversichtlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cedryll (8. September 2008)

Französischer Server nun auch off....


----------



## pgnonick (8. September 2008)

Nun sind alle Server offline 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaderian (8. September 2008)

Stimmt die Server laufen überraschend lag frei. Halt das einzige was nervt ist die Registrierung


----------



## SARodiRIEL (8. September 2008)

linlux schrieb:


> Du bist ja sehr zuversichtlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, ich bin ein "Glas-halb-voll"-Typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayne` (8. September 2008)

pgnonick schrieb:


> Nun sind alle Server offline
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geile sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tagel (8. September 2008)

Ja das kann ich bestätigen obwohl 1000 leute in der schlange standen hat nichts gelaggt


----------



## spectrumizer (8. September 2008)

Total lächerlicher Verein! Was machen die da bitte für 'ne billig Show? Schmeissen erst 'ne Million Keys raus und dann rauchen denen die Systeme ab oder was ...

Versuch seit gestern abend, mir 'nen Account zu registrieren. Geht nicht, weil Fehler wenn du hier klickst, dann später Fehler dort ... -.-


----------



## Cedryll (8. September 2008)

Server ALLE wieder da!


----------



## Slayne` (8. September 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Total lächerlicher Verein! Was machen die da bitte für 'ne billig Show? Schmeissen erst 'ne Million Keys raus und dann rauchen denen die Systeme ab oder was ...
> 
> Versuch seit gestern abend, mir 'nen Account zu registrieren. Geht nicht, weil Fehler wenn du hier klickst, dann später Fehler dort ... -.-




das kennt man ja schon von GOA, wer DAoC gespielt hat, kennt den Haufen und ihre Pannen ja schon, ist keine Ausnahme, eher die Regel ^^

also wo die server online waren liefen sie gut, problem ist halt nur, dass sie nicht online sind atm! und es absolut 0 infos gibt, wann sie wieder on gehen :<


----------



## Tayfun (8. September 2008)

Gerade als ich nach der 640 Leute Warteschlange auf "Spielen" klicken konnte ging der Server off und das game ist naja sagen wir es mal nett zusammengebrochen ;D naja werden sehen wann sie wieder on kommen und hoffe das es dann auch mit nicht so vollen warteschlangen endet. Waren am ende jaa gute 700 Leute.


----------



## zergerus (8. September 2008)

mich würde auch brennend interessieren WANN man denn bitteschön endlich seinen beta-key eingeben kann. ist der login mal online, kommt man dank 414 und 1103 nicht weiter... wird das bis zum sankt nimmerleinstag so weitergehen oder wie?


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (8. September 2008)

Kaderian schrieb:


> Stimmt die Server laufen überraschend lag frei. Halt das einzige was nervt ist die Registrierung



Normal, wenn nur wenige drauf spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hannya181 (8. September 2008)

Hab mal ne Frage... könnt ihr euch auch nur über den Patcher in das Spiel einloggen? Wenn ich die normale war.exe nehme kommt immernoch "Authetification failed -- application will now terminate" Über den Patcher kann ich mich einloggen. Der überprüft kurz ob ich den Patch schon habe, dann kann ich auf "Spielen" klicken! Ist das normal so?


----------



## sc0undr3l (8. September 2008)

Hannya181 schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage... könnt ihr euch auch nur über den Patcher in das Spiel einloggen? Wenn ich die normale war.exe nehme kommt immernoch "Authetification failed -- application will now terminate" Über den Patcher kann ich mich einloggen. Der überprüft kurz ob ich den Patch schon habe, dann kann ich auf "Spielen" klicken! Ist das normal so?




klar, ist doch bei jedem MMORPG so ^^


----------



## Kwingdor (8. September 2008)

Bei jedem...? Na das bezweifel ich mal stark... bzw ist wirklich nicht bei jedem so... hier ist es aber normal, ja.


----------



## sc0undr3l (8. September 2008)

Kwingdor schrieb:


> Bei jedem...? Na das bezweifel ich mal stark... bzw ist wirklich nicht bei jedem so... hier ist es aber normal, ja.




daoc --> launcher

wow --> launcher, war zumindest zu meiner zeit so wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, bis alle flamer kiddys mich dazu gebracht haben es nicht mehr zu spielen

vanguard --> launcher

EQ --> launcher

dieses starwars scheissgame --> launcher


----------



## Thrillville (8. September 2008)

Muss gleich zur Arbeit hab Spätschicht und kamme um 22 Uhr erst wieder ich hoffe bis dahin klappt alles !!! ICH WILL ENDLICH ZOCKEN


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Bei manch anderem Spiel ist der Patcher nur im Hintergrund aber er ist da... hier ist er eben gut sichtbar...

Und es ist doch wohl irgendwie klar das man sich nur über den Patcher einloggen kann, damit der vorher, falls nötig, den aktuellen Patch runterladen kann...


----------



## sc0undr3l (8. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Bei manch anderem Spiel ist der Patcher nur im Hintergrund aber er ist da... hier ist er eben gut sichtbar...
> 
> Und es ist doch wohl irgendwie klar das man sich nur über den Patcher einloggen kann, damit der vorher, falls nötig, den aktuellen Patch runterladen kann...




signed ;-) so kann mans auch sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arazul (8. September 2008)

Gildenkollege der sich bereits den Zugang irgendwie ergeiert hat, meinte grade im TS, dass die 5 deutschen Server ON sind


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Abgesehen davon, zum Serverdown:



			
				IainC_Goa schrieb:
			
		

> There is a problem currently with the servers, we're working with Mythic to get it fixed as it's something that affects all servers equally. There will be news about this up within a few minutes.


----------



## Philipp23 (8. September 2008)

So damit ihr nun alle beruhigt werdet. Hier aus dem CB forum von Sterni ( Goa Team ). Geschrieben um 10 Uhr heute.

Die Server sind wegen eines Problems mit einem der Manager im Hintergrund offline.

Das Problem ist erkannt und wird gerade korrigiert. Die IT rechnet damit, dass die Server in zwei Stunden wieder verfügbar sind.


----------



## Thrillville (8. September 2008)

Das bringt mir aber alles nix, wenn ich meinen Code nirgendwo eingeben kann !! Da können die Server on sein wie sie wollen


----------



## Arazul (8. September 2008)

Die Server sind on, wie ich bereits vor 5 Min. geschrieben habe.


Interessant wäre zu wissen, warum ich mich beim Patcher immer noch nicht einloggen kann (da meine Authentifizierung fehlschlägt)
Oder hängt das wieder mit einem anderen Problem zusammen???


----------



## Thrillville (8. September 2008)

Hie die neusten NEWS :

Seit den frühen Morgenstunden treten immer wieder Probleme mit den Betaservern auf. Dieses Problem besteht für alle Server und wir sind mit Mythic in Kontakt, um eine Lösung zu finden. Bis auf Athel Loren sind derzeit alle Server offline, damit unser technisches Team das Problem beheben kann. 

Wir gehen davon aus, euch in zwei Stunden nähere Details geben zu können.
Bitte entschuldigt jegliche dadurch entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten.


----------



## Akarin (8. September 2008)

Naja, jetzt sinds halt nicht mehr nur die Login und Regserver...... fettes gratz


----------



## Thrillville (8. September 2008)

We eben nur mit Update !!!

Seit den frühen Morgenstunden traten immer wieder Probleme mit den Betaservern auf. Dieses Problem besteht für alle Server und wir sind mit Mythic in Kontakt, um eine Lösung zu finden. Bis auf Athel Loren waren alle Server offline, damit unser technisches Team das Problem beheben kann. 


UPDATE:
Das Problem ist beseitigt und die Server sind wieder verfügbar.!!!!!!!

Ich hoffe das ich bis heut abend meine Beta Code eingeben kann, sonst bringt mir das ganze gelaber mit SERVER ON SERVER DOWN nämlich gar nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrillville (8. September 2008)

So muss auf die Arbeit, hoffe man spielt sich heute Abend !! 

Lasst die Köpfe nich hängen sondern lasst sie rollen !! 

WAR is comming !!!!!!!


----------



## Mandragoron (8. September 2008)

alles einfach nur noch ein großer Witz was hier von GOA geliefert wird...


----------



## D00mwalker (8. September 2008)

VOTE 4 CLOSE

ZOMFG VOTE 4 CLOSE


----------



## orath (8. September 2008)

geht bei euch gerade die wow-europe Seite?


----------



## Akarin (8. September 2008)

wieso ist GOA schuld..? wieso konnten wir uns eigentlich erlauben zu versuchen  an einer open Beta teilzunehmen.....tztztztz


----------



## Bunnybaby (8. September 2008)

Die Server sind wieder on, dass habe ich mitbekommen, ich kann mich aber trotzdem nicht einloggen(authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen).

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich den patch noch nicht hab, kann es also sein, dass die patchserver noc off sind?


----------



## Talrin (8. September 2008)

Seit mittlerweile 24 Stunden, bin ich zwar laut Website authentifiziert, aber wenn ich mich einloggen will, um den Patch zu laden, bekomm ich nur die Meldung:
Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen, gebt eure login daten erneut ein.

Bin SEHR kurz davor, meine Vorbestellung zu stornieren.


----------



## Mikehoof (8. September 2008)

Talrin schrieb:


> Seit mittlerweile 24 Stunden, bin ich zwar laut Website authentifiziert, aber wenn ich mich einloggen will, um den Patch zu laden, bekomm ich nur die Meldung:
> Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen, gebt eure login daten erneut ein.
> 
> Bin SEHR kurz davor, meine Vorbestellung zu stornieren.



Dann mach das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich verfolge das Spektakel ja nur von der Arbeit aus aber ich werde natürlich heute abend auch versuchen an der Beta teilzunehmen. Wenn es heute nicht klappt dann wohl morgen oder Mittwoch. Wenn es ein zwei Tage nach Release auch noch so chaotisch ist könnt ihr euch ernsthaft aufregen aber so?


----------



## JimPanse1893 (8. September 2008)

Bessere werbung für WAR kannst doch gar net geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (8. September 2008)

Talrin schrieb:


> Seit mittlerweile 24 Stunden, bin ich zwar laut Website authentifiziert, aber wenn ich mich einloggen will, um den Patch zu laden, bekomm ich nur die Meldung:
> Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen, gebt eure login daten erneut ein.
> 
> Bin SEHR kurz davor, meine Vorbestellung zu stornieren.



Ja ne, is klar!

Du willst ein Spiel stornieren, ohne es je gespielt zu haben, nur weil du nicht in die open Beta kommst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Ich finds sowieso sehr lustig das Leute über einen für sie kostenlosen Service so dermaßen Meckern und mit Hasstiraden um sich werfen...
Und nein... niemand hat für den Betazugang bezahlt... außer die, die so dämlich waren und sich bei Ebay ne Box gekauft haben nur um in die Beta zu kommen... die meisten haben die Keys eh aus den Verlosungen und der Rest aus den PreOrder Boxen die nur eine KOSTENLOSE Zugabe für das Vorbestellen und anzahlen des eigentlichen Spiels ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (8. September 2008)

Weiss einer was neues betreffend der Registration und der Key eingabe?
Meine Frage ist, den Key gebe ich den auch auf der war-europe.de Seite ein? #Oder muss ich den im Client eingeben sobald ich das ganze Zeuch gedownloaded habe??


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Also nach der Meldung auf der Seite heißt das, das man sich heute Mittag registrieren kann?


----------



## eventer (8. September 2008)

Einfach warten...


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Steht doch in den News auf der WAR Seite.... gegen Mittag versuchen sie einen neuen Statusbericht abzugeben


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

bin schon seit 4 stunden in der keyeingabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da geh ich auch nicht mehr so schnell raus


----------



## spectrumizer (8. September 2008)

Heute Mittag ist schon vorbei. Es geht auf Nachmittag zu und nix geht. Weder Registrierung, noch Login, noch Passwort wiederherstellen.

Geile Aktion von GOA. Am besten Geschäftsführerin und Community Manager wegen Inkompetenz kündigen, da sie unfähig sind, angekündigtes ordentlich einzuhalten und somit zig tausend Spieler Frust auf das ganze schieben. Das ist fast schon Geschäfts- und Imageschädigend! Denn für den "normalen" Spieler der sich einen OB-Key ergattern konnte (vlt. sogar noch bei eBay bezahlt hat), heissts ja nicht "GOA hats versaut" (denn er weiß ja nix von GOA) sondern "WAR floppt ja schon zum Start der OB ...".

In USA klappt die OB doch auch. Vielleicht haben die da einfach fähigere Leute ... -.-


----------



## Allfatha (8. September 2008)

lol ja, und wenn man mal auf die Uhr schaut, sieht man, es ist Nachmittag.....die kommen einfach nicht zu potte. Bin eigentlich kein Meckerfritze aber so langsam gehts einem wirklich aufn Zeiger. Das ist meiner Meinung nach alles ein wenig unproffessionell und unzuverlässig.


----------



## Atraxxas (8. September 2008)

Jetzt hört doch mal auf hier euer ganzes nervöse qequatsche geht einem vollkommen auf den Sack!!

Die Reg. und Login-Seite ist wieder on wenn sie on ist! Wenn ihr ja alles besser wisst dann geht doch hin und bringt es zum laufen.

Es arbeiten dort immer noch Menschen und nicht Maschinen... bedenkt das mal.


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

Kurze frage,

ist es im Moment möglich sich auf der website einzuloggen um seinen Beta Key einzugeben?


----------



## Atraxxas (8. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> Kurze frage,
> 
> ist es im Moment möglich sich auf der website einzuloggen um seinen Beta Key einzugeben?



nein


----------



## Allfatha (8. September 2008)

^^ lol, mehr sag ich nicht dazu. Keiner hat behauptet es sein Marsmenschen, das hat allerdings immer noch nichts damit zu tun, dass gewisse Personen nicht in der Lage sind, ihr Produkt ordentlich zu managen, geschweige denn Termine einzuhalten.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. September 2008)

Atraxxas schrieb:


> Jetzt hört doch mal auf hier euer ganzes nervöse qequatsche geht einem vollkommen auf den Sack!!


Dann lies es nicht, du Genie!


----------



## Atraxxas (8. September 2008)

Allfatha schrieb:


> ^^ lol, mehr sag ich nicht dazu. Keiner hat behauptet es sein Marsmenschen, das hat allerdings immer noch nichts damit zu tun, dass gewisse Personen nicht in der Lage sind, ihr Produkt ordentlich zu managen, geschweige denn Termine einzuhalten.




es ist ne beta halloo *klopf am kopf*

wie schonmal gefragt wurde: is das eure erste beta?


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

Ab wann wird es wohl wieder möglich sein, sich auf der Website mit dem Account einzuloggen um den Account mit dem Beta Key freizuschalten? Noch heute?


----------



## Heribert40k (8. September 2008)

Atraxxas schrieb:


> es ist ne beta halloo *klopf am kopf*
> 
> wie schonmal gefragt wurde: is das eure erste beta?



Bedenke ma das das Spiel in 4 Tagen starten soll und dann ist das keine Beta mehr und mein Junge, in Vier Tagen wird da nicht mehr wirklich viel gerissen, das ist eher nen Test für Server und Website und wie du siehst geht das voll in die Hose... so viel zur Ausrede siehe Zitat...


----------



## spectrumizer (8. September 2008)

Atraxxas schrieb:


> es ist ne beta halloo *klopf am kopf*
> 
> wie schonmal gefragt wurde: is das eure erste beta?


Es geht nicht um Beta an sich sondern um den Punkt, dass eine stark gehypte Ankündigung für eine Open Beta wegen Inkompetenz und Unfähigkeit seitens GOA scheinbar kräftig gegen die Wand gefahren wurde, was sich einfach Geschäfts- und Imageschädigend auswirken kann.


----------



## linlux (8. September 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Beta an sich sondern um den Punkt, dass eine stark gehypte Ankündigung für eine Open Beta wegen Inkompetenz und Unfähigkeit seitens GOA scheinbar kräftig gegen die Wand gefahren wurde, was sich einfach Geschäfts- und Imageschädigend auswirken kann.



Richtig, es geht um nichts anderes


----------



## Allfatha (8. September 2008)

Atraxxas schrieb:


> es ist ne beta halloo *klopf am kopf*
> 
> wie schonmal gefragt wurde: is das eure erste beta?




Ich glaube ich habe schon Beta gespielt, als du noch dachtest Tetris wäre ein Turnschuh. Dennoch, bisher ist es die mit Abstand am schlechtesten gemanagete Betaeröffnung, die ich bisher je kennenlernen durfte.
Keine Sau sagt was, wenn GOA sagt, wir bekommens einfach nicht hin, wir verschieben den Betaup um 2 Tage...fertig, aber ne, lieber Kommentare alla dann und dann sind wir fertig loslassen und sie "Überraschung" nicht halten können.
Zu dem haben sie ihr Produkt weit über den ursprünglichen Releasetermin hinweg verschoben, man hätte ja auch schonmal vorab nen traffictest durchführen können aber sowas kommt halt vor, stört mich ja auch net besonders. Was aber einem nervt sind diese Termine, die sie eh nicht halten können......und da kannste sagen was du willst, das ist einfach bekloppte logistik


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Falls ihr auf der WAR Seite geschaut hättet... jetzt um die Mittagszeit wie angekündigt steht da eine Meldung zum Status des ganzen...


----------



## eventer (8. September 2008)

*Wie wir zuvor erwähnt hatten wurde das Account-Validierungssystem aufgrund von technischen Wartungsarbeiten offline geschaltet. Im Laufe dieser Arbeiten wurden Teile des Datenbankservers ersetzt, sowie Verbesserungen an der Software durchgeführt, um die Leistung zu erhöhen. Unsere Techniker sind dabei, diese Arbeiten abzuschließen.
Im Zuge dieser Verbesserungen veröffentlichen wir heute um 16:00 Uhr MEZ eine neue Registrierungsseite für die Codes. Auf dieser neuen Seite wird es eine Verzögerung zwischen Eingabe und der Bestätigung des Accounts geben, doch ihr werdet binnen weniger Minuten eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten.

Solltet ihr gestern einen Account registriert und bereits eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten haben, so könnt ihr dem darin enthaltenen Link ab 16:00 Uhr folgen, um die Aktivierung abzuschließen. Solltet ihr keine Email erhalten haben, so befolgt die oben erwähnten Anweisungen, um den Code erneut einzugeben.

Vielen Dank für eure Geduld.*


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

Und wann kriegen wir Bescheid wann es geht?

Und wo bekommen wir den Link zu dieser neuen Seite?


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Es steht doch da 16:00 Uhr MEZ (Ausnahmsweise sogar unsere Zeit :->) und es wird einfach denke ich die bereits bestehende Registrierung mit der neuen ersetzt


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> *Wie wir zuvor erwähnt hatten wurde das Account-Validierungssystem aufgrund von technischen Wartungsarbeiten offline geschaltet. Im Laufe dieser Arbeiten wurden Teile des Datenbankservers ersetzt, sowie Verbesserungen an der Software durchgeführt, um die Leistung zu erhöhen. Unsere Techniker sind dabei, diese Arbeiten abzuschließen.
> Im Zuge dieser Verbesserungen veröffentlichen wir heute um 16:00 Uhr MEZ eine neue Registrierungsseite für die Codes. Auf dieser neuen Seite wird es eine Verzögerung zwischen Eingabe und der Bestätigung des Accounts geben, doch ihr werdet binnen weniger Minuten eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten.
> 
> Solltet ihr gestern einen Account registriert und bereits eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten haben, so könnt ihr dem darin enthaltenen Link ab 16:00 Uhr folgen, um die Aktivierung abzuschließen. Solltet ihr keine Email erhalten haben, so befolgt die oben erwähnten Anweisungen, um den Code erneut einzugeben.
> ...



sorry aber das glaub ich erst wenn ichs seh. die seite wird punkt 16:05 so überrannt sein, dass da auch nichts mehr mit der datanbank geht

und btw was is das für ein schwachsinniger text. der 2te absatz mag ja ok sein für die leute, die sich gestern erst registriert haben. und die die soch schon vor längerer zeit registriert haben und kein email bekommen? wo kriegen die dann den link her?


----------



## Carthos (8. September 2008)

Gilt diese Registrierungsseite nur für den Key oder auch für die Accounterstellung? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

Seid mal bisschen optimistisch , wird schon klappen heute^^


----------



## AemJaY (8. September 2008)

das is eine klare ansage.
So dann hoffen wir das um 16:05 Uhr nicht schon wieder alles offline ist.
Bis dahin gehe ich die Sonne geniessen und werde wohl den Rasen mähen.

Auf bald...


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

Carthos schrieb:


> Gilt diese Registrierungsseite nur für den Key oder auch für die Accounterstellung? Weiß das jemand?



lies doch mal genau^^


----------



## Skamaica (8. September 2008)

na toll und ich muss um 16 uhr arbeiten


----------



## Immortalis (8. September 2008)

der login server is doch dann auch wieder on oda hab ich da wat falsch verstanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skamaica (8. September 2008)

Immortalis schrieb:


> der login server is doch dann auch wieder on oda hab ich da wat falsch verstanden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jup sind sie


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

Wir wird man denn die neue Regestrierungsseite auffinden?


----------



## frizzlmissl (8. September 2008)

hiho^^..hoff die frage gibts noich nich >.<....aber.könnt ihr euch auf der wa-europe.com seite einlogen?....hab dass jetzt gestern vesucht und heute gehts auch ned


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

nein die frage gibts wirklich noch nicht....


----------



## MaGoO89 (8. September 2008)

frizzlmissl schrieb:


> hiho^^..hoff die frage gibts noich nich >.<....aber.könnt ihr euch auf der wa-europe.com seite einlogen?....hab dass jetzt gestern vesucht und heute gehts auch ned




16.00 UHR


----------



## Ronma (8. September 2008)

Manchmal glaube ich das solche "wann geht Server xy?" Threads volle Absicht sind!^^ Warte mal... woher kenne ich solche Threads?... von WoW -,- ... oh oh... wenn das kein Omen ist... naja...


PS: Eine Frage die hier reinpassen würde:

Gibt's zum WAR Start viele Bling, Bling epic, legendary, traditionary, auf den Wecker gery, tolle Items?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

Verstehe deine Frage ehrlich gesagt nicht Ronma ^^


----------



## DeeeRoy (8. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> Verstehe deine Frage ehrlich gesagt nicht Ronma ^^



brauchste auch nicht, die ist eh nicht ernst gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (8. September 2008)

Ronma schrieb:


> Gibt's zum WAR Start viele Bling, Bling epic, legendary, traditionary, auf den Wecker gery, tolle Items?



Nein, gibt es nicht, es gibt auch Keinen Verzauberungsberuf der die Waffen aussehen lässt als ob jemand ein paar Discokugeln drangehängt hätte, ob es lägendäre gibt wissen wir nicht, die Waffen werden halt wieder in die alten Kategorien Grün - Blau - Lila ect. eingeteilt (Warum nicht ein System verwenden das viele potentielle Kunden schon kennen.)
Einige Gegenstände wie Setgegenstände für die Klassen sind RvR Rufsbelohungen, so wie in WoW die alten PvP Sets, wenn du den Rang hast kannst du zum Händler laufen, und dir ein Set kaufen. RvR Ruf bekommt man in dem man Gegner über die Klinge springen lässt.


----------

